# Fritzing successfully compiled



## BSDPat (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello awesome people!

I didn't find a port for Fritzing (CAD electronics). I've just succeeded in compiling Fritzing latest version (0.8.3b), and I'd like to share some installation requirements/patches. May be I'll give it a try to make a port.

Install requirements: qt4-4.8.2, qt4-moc-4.8.2, qt4-rcc-4.8.2, gmake-3.82_1

Patch: in Makefile.Release: change the following command:

`install -D -m 0644 resources/images/fritzing_icon.png /usr/share/icons/fritzing.png`
to:
`install -m 0644 resources/images/fritzing_icon.png /usr/share/icons/fritzing.png`

(The D option is illegal).

Happy hacking !


----------



## zspider (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, now that looks pretty cool. I've always wanted one of those programs to play around with.


----------



## BSDPat (Aug 19, 2013)

*simulator for hobbyists*



			
				zspider said:
			
		

> Hey, now that looks pretty cool. I've always wanted one of those programs to play around with.



Hello @zspider!

Apparently, Fritzing doesn't simulate circuits. It's rather a tool to make schematics and PCB's. Meanwhile I found a very interesting circuit simulator Java applet. I played around with, and it's great! You really should give it a try.

Website: http://www.falstad.com/circuit/
Installation:

download and extract the zip file into a new directory: http://www.falstad.com/circuit/circuit.zip
cd to the newly created directory
`java -jar circuit.jar`

I will try to make a port, but *I* still need to learn how... 

Happy hacking! 

Cheers,
BSDPat


----------



## bkouhi (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello.

I suggest cad/logisim. It's a nice and powerful tool for simulating logic circuits. It has all standard features that one would expect from a circuit simulator. There is a lot of documentation about it. If you need a logic circuit simulator, you may want to give it a try. Like Java applets, it also depends on Java.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2013)

Logisim is quite nice if you're looking for a digital circuit simulator. It's quite powerful too. Some people have managed to build a rudimentary CPU with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYaxr2gIE6w


----------



## BSDPat (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you @SirDice!

For the (learning) projects *I*'m working on (Make Electronics - Charles Pratt), *I* still need a simulator mixing analog and digital components.

But Logisim seems quite interesting. I think *I* will give it a try for another project: the implementation of the hack computer (from the book The Elements of Computing Systems, MIT Press, By Noam Nisan and Shimon Schocken - http://www.nand2tetris.org/)*.*

Happy hacking!


----------

